# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Curing time for concrete footings

## fdip

Hi guys, 
I have just completed a concrete foundation next to an existing concrete patio to build my besser block water feature. I have read the pad will set after 7 days but can I start 
laying 3 courses of 390x90mm besser blocks after 2 days? 
What is the best mortar mix for conrete blocks - others have stated 1 cement, 4sand, 1/3 lime? The cement/lime packs suggest 1, 6, 1 ??? 
Should I fill the blocks with mortar?

----------


## autogenous

_The cement/lime packs suggest 1, 6, 1 ??? _ If it says that you go for it. The mix I suggested we used in the government where I did my apprenticeship in Bricklaying/Blocklaying. 
The higher cement ratio accelerates the drying process and the reduced lime reduces the plasticity a little when slide spreading but reduces slump. Its a stronger mix. 
The 6:1:1 mix is a standard engineering mix and some premixed mortars and premixed cement are set up for the 6:1:1 mix.

----------


## fdip

Thanks for your reply, so should I wait the 7 days before I start laying the blocks? 
What about filling the small cavity with mortar?

----------


## SLUGGO33X

We've just finished a very similar wall with the same blocks. The bricky started laying a week after the footings went in only because he wasn't available earlier. According to him, he could have layed the blocks a day after the footings went in. 
We used a 4 sand, 1 cement mix, no lime. 
Blocks were layed with the cavity facing down so that the bed of mud partially filled the block. 
Hope that helps... good luck.

----------


## autogenous

Yep start laying  :Smilie:  
Youll be fine. I did a footing yesterday and layed bricks on it today. Get em in.  :Smilie:

----------


## autogenous

As long as its not a firewall or retaining you wont need to core fill.

----------


## fdip

Thats it, I will be a brickie this weekend. Looking forward to it.

----------


## autogenous

<!-- / icon and title --> 		  		<!-- message --> 		_ 			 			Thats it, I will be a brickie this weekend. Looking forward to it. _ This weekend you will be Bob the Blocklayer not Barry the brickie_ _

----------

